# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  The Tallest Bodybuilders??????

## BUBBA74

The tallest I can think of off the top of my head would be Lou Ferringno at 6'5. Any others???  :Don't know:

----------


## Kenny007

Same here, so far Ferrigno is number 1 at 6'5"

----------


## nsa

That guy in the thread titled 'mass monster'

----------


## Hed

Noah Steere is the biggest mofo ive seen in the sport:

6'7", 350lbs, 24" arms, triceps like friggin hams:

----------


## haldy

> Noah Steere is the biggest mofo ive seen in the sport:
> 
> 6'7", 350lbs, 24" arms, triceps like friggin hams:



thats one big MF his arms are just about the same size as my legs, lol

----------


## nsa

> Noah Steere is the biggest mofo ive seen in the sport:
> 
> 6'7", 350lbs, 24" arms, triceps like friggin hams:


Thats the guy.

----------


## BUBBA74

> Noah Steere is the biggest mofo ive seen in the sport:
> 
> 6'7", 350lbs, 24" arms, triceps like friggin hams:


Yeah I forgot about him. Hes a straight up freak!!!

----------


## bigol'legs

Quincy taylor is also 6'5" i belive... and SOLID!

----------


## BUBBA74

:Strong Smiley:

----------


## AustrianOAK14

i like lou but that noah bro is quite MASSIVE

----------


## Mach1

What about that german guy back in the 80's that was in a couple van damme movies?

----------


## Mach1

^ Ralph Moeller

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

I know he's not the tallest and I can't remember off the top of my head but isn't Gunter Shilerkamp (sp?) pretty tall?

----------


## alphaman

Anyone know how tall that Sean Allen guy is?

----------


## IronBrother

Noah is tall and unbelievably huge.

He dwarfs just about anyone he stands next to.

----------


## nickm748

Dam 6'7 is rediculus

----------


## TryingHard

I've met him, he is larger in real life!!! His shop is where i have bought all my sups at.

----------


## Ejuicer

Dalip Singh 7'1" 410lbs

----------


## BITTAPART2

^^^^that is an ugly mofo!!^^^^

----------


## Cmore

> Dalip Singh 7'1" 410lbs


Isn't that the "jaws" guy or whatever with metal teeth from James Bond movies?

----------


## deuce-is-loose

> Dalip Singh 7'1" 410lbs


Thats one UGLY bastard.

----------


## chest6

i thought he was 7 4

----------


## meathead320

> Quincy taylor is also 6'5" i belive... and SOLID!



If Quincy is 6'5" then Noah is 6'9". I have seen a few pics of those two next to eachother, and Noah is about 3 inches taller than Quincy.

I would give Quincy about 6'3", but he is a MONSTER. One of the biggest dudes on earth.

----------


## PFT50K

Moeller was damn near 7ft I think. That Singh has gotta be the tallest BB I've ever seen. No one mentioned Lee Preist???

----------


## meathead320

> Moeller was damn near 7ft I think. That Singh has gotta be the tallest BB I've ever seen. No one mentioned Lee Preist???


Singh is the tallest, although he is actually only about 7'1" and NOT 7'7".

Moeller was never close to 7 feet, although most people think this because actors for some odd reason tend to be short he towered over most of them.

Moeller is actually about 6'5". His website lists him at 196cm, and that is 77.17 inches, or just a little over 6'5" but not quite 6'6".

The truth is that most extreme heights are exaggerated.

Pro Wrestling is one of the most notorious exaggerators. 2-6 inche is the norm. They ALWAYS give the minimum height for a wrestler WITH boots on. Sometimes they even add a couple inches to that. The taller they really are, the more they exaggerate. Some more rediculous than others. 
For example; Kane was listed at 7ft for a long time, but Glen Jacobs is actually only 6'6" barefoot. With the hair, the boots (which have raises in them, and he has admitted this) and a little exaggeration, a lot of people actually believed this. Jacobs is one of the bigger exaggerations, at 6 inches over his real height.

The Undertaker also has been billed at 6'8" sometimes 6'10", but Mark Caloway is actually only 6'6" barefoot. 

Keep in mind now that this is across the board, Hulk hogan is not even 6'6", and they used to bill him at 6'8", in truth he was a lot shorter than Dennis Rodman. Rodman who even admitted that he is only 6'6" although the NBA had him listed at 6'8". Acording to Rodman the NBA measures guys WITH shoes on then rounds up to the closest inch.

Noah Steere is often listed at 6'8" or 6'9", but he admits he is only 6'6" barefoot, just a hair under 6'7". When he was wrestling back in 1999-2000, for UPW a non-televised training camp for the WWE, the WWE wuld anounce him at 6'10" to 7ft, and say he weighed 380 pounds, when at the time he was not much over 300 pounds. In 2004 Noah has been over 340, but NEVER 380 pounds.

In Truth MOST heights and weigths of famous people are exaggerated. Especially Wrestlers and bodybuilders too. I doubt Ronnie is actually 5'11". in person he seems more like 5'9". Thick as a house though!

----------


## PFT50K

..a little off the subject but I saw some kuntry singer who is popular now and that hick was a legit 6'8" on E tv.

----------


## J.S.N.

> Isn't that the "jaws" guy or whatever with metal teeth from James Bond movies?


no, but he has the same genetic disease- gigantism.

----------


## Slow~Mo

*The Big Show*
Real name: Paul Wight
Height: 7'1"
Weight: 505 lbs.
Date of birth: February 8, 1972
Hometown: Tampa, FL

----------


## Hackamaniac

> i thought he was 7 4


so did I

----------


## Anabolic CEO

> *The Big Show*
> Real name: Paul Wight
> Height: 7'1"
> Weight: 505 lbs.
> Date of birth: February 8, 1972
> Hometown: Tampa, FL



He's a bodybuilder? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Rob

No, but he could certainly beat them all up

----------


## Xtralarg

Me 6ft3


















 :LOL:

----------


## Slow~Mo

> He's a bodybuilder?


I'm sure he has a workout routine so that would make him a bodybuilder.
I bet his nuts produce 500mg of Test on their own too.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## meathead320

> I'm sure he has a workout routine so that would make him a bodybuilder.
> I bet his nuts produce 500mg of Test on their own too.



It is well known that bigshow is about 6'8" barefoot, and NOT 500 pounds, but he is over 400.

BTW this is what I was told by Noah Steere, who has met Bigshow in person.

"He was only about an inch or two taller than I am, and there is no way he was 500 pounds, I'll say over 400 for sure, but NOT 500" ----Noah Steere

Its really easy to guess some of these people as much larger than they really are because to us they simply look all up. 

Keep in mind your eyes are 4 inches down from the top of your head, and you eye people at the top of the head, so this throws your perspective up four more inches. 

Most people who meet Noah guess he is about 6'10" and 380+ pounds, but the truth is even he is just a little shy of 6'7" and the heaviest he has ever weighed himself was 347 pounds. Sure that is big, but not quite as big as you would think he is seeing him in person. Noah worked for the WWE for a short while and they listed him at 380 pounds and 7 foot, at the time Noah was just under 300 pounds.

Same with guys like the BigShow. Paul is close to 7 foot, and realy over 400 pounds, so it is easy to think he is 7'1" and 500+. Because he looks this big the WWE lists him as such, but it is in reality an exaggeration. Yes he does have achromegaly, BUT that alone does not mean you will be over 7 foot, and he did have corrective surgery to remove the hgh producing tumor a long time ago so he is NOT still growing taller.

But that is show biz. 

Every one wants a larger than life hero, so they find a guy who is really big, and they say he is even bigger, and it is all across the board too, most wrestling stats are BS. 

Even Hulk Hogan was never 6'7" or 320+ pounds, and never had 24" arms. He was big, but not as big as he was billed as.

----------


## MorganKane

> I'm sure he has a workout routine so that would make him a bodybuilder.
> I bet his nuts produce 500mg of Test on their own too.


So everybody with a workout routine is a body builder?

I dont think so.
Your definition on bodybuilder must be very broad.

----------


## yooo

> So everybody with a workout routine is a body builder?
> 
> I dont think so.
> Your definition on bodybuilder must be very broad.


Chill :Welcome:

----------

